# pacman frog setup



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

here they are









i have t-rex jungle bed in there underlined with moss an external under tank heating pad

tank temperature stays around 76-80. i don't know wat the humidity is but i know it's high due to the amount of condensation on the glass


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Lookin' good. Be sure to add a shallow water dish and you're complete.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

That's a nice set-up.

If you haven't alread, the other suggestion I would make is to cover half of your screen top with plastic to increase the humidity but still allow ventilation.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

there is a water bowl in there..

there is an aquarium top with a regular florescent bulb no screen..

i took the pictures with the lid open


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So where's the frog?


----------

